# Deadly Weapon



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I stumbled across this today. Stick slingshot for darts.

http://www.primitiveweapons.com/products/sshot.html


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

way cool, anyone find a video of how to use the unique looking "pouch"?

want to try one but looks dangerous without seeing an expert demonstrating it first


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I do not want to try that.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> way cool, anyone find a video of how to use the unique looking "pouch"?
> 
> want to try one but looks dangerous without seeing an expert demonstrating it first


It looks very similar to what Joerg uses to fire flachetes in one of his vids. Only with one point of contact, not for the faint hearted


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

this is my version of "pana"






edit;

Dave you are from the Philippines? "pana" is a Filipino weapon used, eg by gangs in Manila (I saw this on TV), not met with such a weapon before?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

kooniu said:


> this is my version of "pana"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I live in the Philippines but I haven't met with such a weapon yet?
Actually I did not hear of such since now.
Thanks for showing how to shoot this sling.
Pana in Filipino means 'bow and arrow, arrow, fishing spear'.
You really can hurt somebody bad with it.
I need to talk to a few people to find out if they use it for hunting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

This came up once before, one of the members here had a number of videos on youtube, unfortunetly I don't remember when or who.....I'll try to look them up and post links if time allows.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

OK the members name was Jax here's a link to one of his threads. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4756-anyone-tried-this-flechette-set-up/
Good luck.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link.
Interesting.
According to 'Republic Act No. 3553' you need a permit for them here in the Philippines.

*Section 1.* Any person who possesses a deadly arrow or "pana" without permit from a city, municipal, or municipal district mayor, shall be punished by imprisonment for a period of not less than thirty days nor more than six months. The phrase "deadly arrow or 'pana'" as used in this Act means any arrow or dart that when shot from a blow or slingshot can cause injury or death of a person.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No.8 looks familiar?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

kooniu said:


> this is my version of "pana"


that was the only video which came up on my youtube searches last night!! and you shoot like a pro =D THANKS

also thanks to AKM and Harpersgrace for more information!!!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

this is film Ross Kemp about gangs of East Timor





(unfortunately I find only in polish translation )
look 3:46 , 22:40


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

kooniu said:


> this is film Ross Kemp about gangs of East Timor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary stuff!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There is another video some where in the forum of a guy shooting one of these. He was pretty impressive with that thing.Wish i could relocate it.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I have one of these. It's pretty cool. My cousins in the philippines have these and they are fun to shoot. One day my cousin was walking home from the store in the philippines and he was randomly shot in his lower back. He was very lucky that the dart didn't penetrate to deep cause he would have been paralyzed. My father showed me how to shoot this years ago. it was so much fun and deadly.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if the dart has a hollow tunnel like a gigantic intravenous needle, lung deflation could be instant and disabling target immediately

but **** i am too sissy to practice it on a stick shooter, perhaps something with a handguard.....


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Im a filipono as you all know. Ive seen so many of this in the past but im too young to own one backthen. Now maybe some stil have this but gun is prety much the weapon of choice or the gangster hir today. Now think if they knew about tbg backthen maybe its one dart one kill most of the time how scary. But for me it fun and fun is all you want slinghots is the way to go


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

im thinkin these barbed metal darts might be awesome for bunny hunting (ill be tryin it on a regular slingshot with a ttf setup though, im too **** for the stickshot option)

any thoughts on that guys?


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

im pretty sure this would drop a bunny on the spot... no question.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone got plans for a good dart?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Like this


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

How do you make them though?, there is nothing on google or YouTube!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> How do you make them though?, there is nothing on google or YouTube!


But there is plenty info about 'regular arrows and darts'. The same will apply to this 'pana dart' too.
Arrow balance etc.
The only difference would be the nock, which can be a small wooden ball and the arrowhead which has to have a 'hook'.
Figure out a decent arrow/dart lengh and you're in business.
I may look into this stuff too and will try it out.
If I may add a comment from another member.
Quote:" Atleast from what I know of the Timor leste model they kill wild pigs, feral dogs and humans with them, all well documented. End Quote".
You may not be limited to bunny size.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a very nasty weapon ... not something to fool around with.






Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Owchies!

Hype~X Australia


----------

